# Help !!: icon_mad



## luanvan24 (May 2, 2019)

nhận làm luận văn mẫu lời mở đầu luận văn cải thiện giá trị thương hiệu

Trong bài viết này, Luận Văn 24 sẽ chia sẻ có bạn mẫu lời mở đầu luận văn giải pháp tăng giá trị thương hiệu. Trong trường hợp bạn không thể tự làm hoặc không với thời gian làm, hãy tham khảo dịch vụ nhận làm luận văn của Luận Văn 24.
1. Lý do chọn đề tài
Việt Nam đang trên con đường hoàn thiện nền kinh tế thị trường. Điều này biểu thị rõ ở cơ cấu nền kinh tế, sự tăng trưởng của Các doanh nghiệp trong nước cũng như là sự đầu tư ngày càng gia tăng vào Những doanh nghiệp Việt Nam. Đối có nền kinh tế thị trường thì việc cạnh tranh giữa Những doanh nghiệp là điều không thể hạn chế khỏi, thậm chí thì ngày càng trở thành gay gắt. Chính vì thế, để với thể cạnh tranh được với Một vài đối thủ cùng ngành thì việc cải thiện giá trị thương hiệu của doanh nghiệp là vô cùng gấp. Trong thời kì phát triển kinh tế ngày nay, thậm chí thương hiệu còn quan trọng hơn cả tài sản cơ sở vật chất của Một vài doanh nghiệp.

Bài nghiên cứu này sẽ đưa ra thực trạng giá trị thương hiệu của Viettel trên thị trường Việt Nam dựa trên phân tích của khách hàng. Qua đó, Tôi thông qua tiến hành đề tài sẽ nêu lên “Đề xuất Vài giải pháp nhằm nâng cao giá trị thương hiệu Viettel dựa vào cảm nhận của khách hàng”
2. Lịch sử nghiên cứu
Từ trước đến nay, đã có nhiều công trình nghiên cứu về việc nâng cao giá trị thương hiệu, giả dụ như như:

- Lê Thị Hồng Nhung (2005), Khoá luận xuất sắc nghiệp, đánh giá tài sản thương hiệu Phở 24.
- Lê Thị Mộng Kiều (2009), Khóa luận giỏi nghiệp, tìm hiểu mức độ nhận biết
thương hiệu ngân hàng Eximbank.
nếu như bạn không có thời gian làm luận văn, hãy tham khảo dịch vụ nhận làm luận văn của Luận Văn 24 nhé.
3. Mục đích nghiên cứu
Mục tiêu nghiên cứu của đề tài là đề xuất Các giải pháp nhằm nâng cao giá trị thương hiệu Viettel dựa vào cảm nhận của khách hàng.
Từ mục tiêu trên, nhiệm vụ nghiên cứu của đề tài gồm:
- Hệ thống hóa Các vấn đề lý luận liên về thương hiệu, giá trị thương hiệu và tăng cao giá trị thương hiệu dựa vào cảm nhận của khách hàng.
- đánh giá thực trạng giá trị thương hiệu dựa trên cảm nhận của khách hàng Viettel.
- Đề xuất Những giải pháp nhằm cải thiện giá trị thương hiệu Viettel dựa vào cảm nhận của khách hàng.
4. Đối tượng và phạm vi nghiên cứu
- Đối tượng nghiên cứu: Giá trị thương hiệu di động Viettel dự trên nhận định cảm nhận của khách hàng
- Khách hàng là Một số khách hàng sử dụng di động của Viettel. Bao gồm: Viên chức, công nhân, sinh viên vì đây là Các đối tượng có nhu cầu dùng điện thoại lớn nhất bây giờ do đặc trưng công việc và thường xuyên phải xa nhà.
- Phạm vi nghiên cứu: phân tích giá trị thương hiệu di động Viettel dựa trên tìm hiểu cảm nhận của khách hàng.

>>>Mời bạn xem thêm bài tin tức khác: Cách qua mặt Turnitin tiện lợi khi làm luận văn
5. cách thức nghiên cứu
Nhằm phân tích một cách khách quan và khoa học kết quả hoạt động xây dựng thương hiệu mạng di động Viettel. Tôi đã thực hành điều tra phỏng vấn 170 người trong đó với Viên chức, công nhân, sinh viên đang dùng điện thoại di động.
Thông qua Vài bảng hỏi phỏng vấn có nội dung thích hợp, đồng thời kết hợp sử dụng chương trình xử lý SPSS để xử lý Một số số liệu cần yếu thu thập từ Vài đối tượng nghiên cứu, trong quá trình nhận định sử dụng nhận định nhân tố KMO, EFA, kiểm định Cronbach’s Anpha và hồi quy…
giả dụ bạn quá bận rộn và không có thời gian làm luận văn, hãy tham khảo dịch vụ nhận làm luận văn của Luận Văn 24. có kinh nghiệm hoạt động hơn 15 năm trong lĩnh vực này cùng có tổ ngũ chuyên viên trình độ cao, Luận Văn 24 chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho bạn sản phẩm hoàn hảo nhất.
Giá nhận làm luận văn sẽ tùy thuộc vào ngành/chuyên ngành của bạn, độ khó của đề tài và deadline của bạn. Hãy liên hệ có chúng tôi để được báo giá chi tiết.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 2, 2019)

This is Smoking Meat Jeopardy...

Food Poisoning for $400, JJ...

Bacteria is killed instantly at this temp...
What is 160°F, JJ...

Food Poisoning for $500, JJ...

Dead Bacteria can make me sick...
What is, That's not physically possible! JJ...

Food Poisoning for $1000

The pork temp was 154...
What is, The temp bacteria is killed in 3-4 minutes if it comes in contact with the surface, JJ...

Final Jeopardy Question...I think this food will make me sick...
Jeopady Theme music...
What is, How can that possibly happen!?...

You WIN! Congrats, enjoy your dinner...JJ


----------

